# Need help removing tar from bricks



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Pressure washing?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

10 % sulphiric acid and 90 % water, along with a heavy duty bristled brush and eye and clothing and skin protection and a safe ladder to work from unless you can reach from the roof or top of the crown.

Ed


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Kerosene will disolve the tar enough that is can then be removed with a stong detergent and water.


----------

